# Titanium Valve Springs



## DILLIGAF Racing (Sep 23, 2002)

I have a 1992 Se-R and I was wondering if someone could tell me how Titanium Valve Springs could change my life? What benefits could I get from them? For that matter does anybody make them for my car?


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

DILLIGAF Racing said:


> *I have a 1992 Se-R and I was wondering if someone could tell me how Titanium Valve Springs could change my life? What benefits could I get from them? For that matter does anybody make them for my car? *


Lighter valve train components raise the natural harmonic frequency which reduces valve float.

JWT has them. They run about $550 and by themselves are worth about 2 hp.

They are also illegal in IT if you think you still may be interested in racing there.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

There is no such thing as a ti valve spring, Ti is a piss poor spring material.

There are Ti spring retainers.

Mike


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *There is no such thing as a ti valve spring, Ti is a piss poor spring material.
> 
> There are Ti spring retainers.
> 
> Mike *


DOH!! I _knew_ that. I meant retainers. Thanks Mike. Brain fart.


----------



## DILLIGAF Racing (Sep 23, 2002)

ok thanks


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *There is no such thing as a ti valve spring
> Mike *


http://www.coilspring.com/dragvalve.html


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

titanium valve springs......sounds like THAT movie again.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

with the Ti retainers, you could also get some upgraded valve springs. If you are running a turbo motor springs would allow you to rev higher and make more use of the turbo power at high rpm.
though you would probable have to do the whole valve train.....
engines reving to 9000rpm is a beautiful thing  

my 2 cents
-Ben


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

i know in the spec, among other engines, that hp goes down when nearing the very top end of the rev range. Would more effective valvetrain component move that drop to say your mention of 9000rpm? just curious. If the injectors could keep up, whats holding it back at 6grand for example.


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

DILLIGAF!!!!???

lol
silas


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

I dont know what you mean about holding it back at six grand. On some N/A engines that have been converted to turbo ( ie KA24DE) , the turbo is capable of producing additional power beyond the stock redline. In such a case installing an upgraded valvetrain and thus raising the redline can make use of that power that would otherwise go unused when you bounce off the redline. Hope that clears things up.


-Ben


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Benjigil said:


> *I dont know what you mean about holding it back at six grand. On some N/A engines that have been converted to turbo ( ie KA24DE) , the turbo is capable of producing additional power beyond the stock redline. In such a case installing an upgraded valvetrain and thus raising the redline can make use of that power that would otherwise go unused when you bounce off the redline. Hope that clears things up.
> 
> 
> -Ben *


so in that situation for example, lets say for arguments sake i wanted to hit 15,000rpm. Which stock components would need to be replaced, in order, from 6,000rpm and up. I hope that made sense  im jsut curious to what holds it back.


----------



## DamnedButDetermined (Oct 15, 2002)

From the top of my head...
Valve springs, retainers, valves, destroke the engine massively, get much lighter pistons, superb bearings, the best oil in the world, and $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Murph said:


> *http://www.coilspring.com/dragvalve.html  *


Well if they are using Ti, thats piss poor gimicky engineering. As an engineer, Ti would be way down on my material fo choice list for a spring.

I guarantee you that no CART, F-1 or other engineering intenstive racing series use them then!

Mike


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

i was just giving you a hard time!


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Well if they are using Ti, thats piss poor gimicky engineering. As an engineer, Ti would be way down on my material fo choice list for a spring.
> 
> I guarantee you that no CART, F-1 or other engineering intenstive racing series use them then!
> 
> Mike *


Well, this may shock you as much as it did me, but in the December 2002 issue of Racecar Engineering there is a Ferrea ad that actually lists Ti springs.

http://www.ferrea.com

I haven't had a chance to check out the details yet. Crazy.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I just learned of titanium *valves*! Big dog racing obviously means big dog bank account.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

DamnedButDetermined said:


> *From the top of my head...
> Valve springs, retainers, valves, destroke the engine massively, get much lighter pistons, superb bearings, the best oil in the world, and $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ *


You forgot, lots of titanium.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2002)

Hmmmm - drag racing springs last 20 passes - that's less than two minutes at full fury. Ti might be just fine.....for about 10,000 cycles. F1 engines see 1.2 million cycles per race, good SCCA motors about 420,000 per weekend, maybe 2.4 million between rebuilds. 150K mi street cars see something like 10-15 million cycles. It's all about replacing the part before cyclic failure breaks it. NASCAR engine shops are fanatics about this stuff.

Going fast is about having more seat time than the other guy first, talent second, esoteric mechanicals come in waaaay later. when you're looking for 10ths - look at the driver. When you're looking for 100dths - look at the car.


----------

